# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Leids Universitair Medisch Centrum

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Leids Universitair Medisch Centrum
Albinusdreef 2
Leiden 

Bezoek de website van Leids Universitair Medisch Centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Leids Universitair Medisch Centrum.*

----------

